# Erie Largemouth



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

Apparently Mike Iaconneli was fishing bass off Cleveland and said the fish are heavily pressured. Am I wrong or is that crazy.


----------



## brandon0891 (Mar 5, 2008)

Please tell me you are joking. It is about impossible to find fish in ohio that dont have a lot of pressure. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

Maybe I'm wrong here. I live by the lake and am around it a lot, and I just haven't seen many bass boats around Cleveland. A couple of years back I was watching an FLW tournament out of Cleveland and almost every boat headed towards the islands to target smallies. I personally think if the state record is going to be caught, Lake Erie will be the place it comes out of.


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

The largemouths on the west end are subject to heavy fishing pressure. Not uncommon to maneuver your way into a small back bay only to see three other boats in there as well. At least most of the bass guys practice catch and release from what I've seen.


----------



## chillerfish (Aug 11, 2009)

Kind of Ironic, someone just posted a 1st annual "Green Fish" only Erie tourny in the Tournament forum. Must be something to this.....


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

wtrprfr1 said:


> Apparently Mike Iaconneli was fishing bass off Cleveland and said the fish are heavily pressured. Am I wrong or is that crazy.


oh your not crazy .....there a lot of us that go up after large mouth .... ...



when we cant get out for smallies


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I pressure the crap out of them out there....love the solidarity. And chillerfish... I saw largemouth tourneys out there since 07

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Last summer, every time we went out of Whiskey, there was at least one bass boat creeping around the marina. . .


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Probably me.....i refused to go anywhere else Last summer

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

